# Cant view European Vets for Pet Passport



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

Tried to view in google maps and get 'Access Denied' you need permission. Anyone else having the same problem?


Ian


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Keith for giving me access. I guess its something to do with the 'new' google maps.


----------

